# $10,000 tagged fish comp - Denmark WA



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

I'd forgotten about this till I heard mention of it on local radio today. Over the two days of this weekend there's the chance to catch a tagged snapper that's been released into Wilson Inlet next to the town of Denmark - about 60 kms west of Albany. Lucky angler scores $10,000!

Depending on work commitments over the weekend, I will probably head over there for at least one of Sat or Sun to perhaps drag an SX-48 or the like around the inlet. Might be lucky enough & pick up enough cash to buy a new kayak or three.

I guess it'll be stinkboat mayhem on the inlet. The bar to the ocean was broached just a few days ago & there's a modest flow, so I might be better off (for big fish rather than a tagged fish) trolling along Ocean Beach near the outflow.

In the slim chance any of the WA members are tempted to join the party, let me know & I'll look out for you.


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

I went out to Denmark for a look (took my yak) but there were showers & a howling easterly whipping up the inlet & I only saw about a dozen boats braving the conditions trying to catch that tagged snapper. I haven't heard if it was caught.


----------

